# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Swells!

## ChasBidd

Not so swell.  The seas referred to in an earlier post are here.  The swells have caused the municipal desalinization plant to suspend opperations.  There is no municipal water.  There will be no "city" water for the next several days.  This will prove problematic for some if not many.

----------


## amyb

Some are blessed with full cisterns due to many nights of rain.  I hope that not too many will suffer this pending hardship.

----------


## andynap

The restaurants will suffer

----------


## Dennis

So, if a person makes a reservation with the credit card deposit for Bonito, for example, for tonight and THEY have to cancel the reservation, what's a fair fee for a person to charge the resto for the late cancel?

----------


## cassidain

> So, if a person makes a reservation with the credit card deposit for Bonito, for example, for tonight and THEY have to cancel the reservation, what's a fair fee for a person to charge the resto for the late cancel?



I like the way you think  :cool:

----------


## JEK

> So, if a person makes a reservation with the credit card deposit for Bonito, for example, for tonight and THEY have to cancel the reservation, what's a fair fee for a person to charge the resto for the late cancel?




Force Majeure

----------


## Dennis

> Force Majeure



You and Cass with your fancy French words.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Force Majeure



...Indeed....

----------


## cassidain

> Not so swell.  The seas referred to in an earlier post are here.  The swells have caused the municipal desalinization plant to suspend opperations.  There is no municipal water.  There will be no "city" water for the next several days.  This will prove problematic for some if not many.



So, Charlie, literally no water out of plumbing faucets?

----------


## KevinS

> So, Charlie, literally no water out of plumbing faucets?



If a villa has a cistern then it likely operates off of the cistern whenever possible.  City Water is expensive, and owners prefer to avoid the cost.  Given the recent rains, cistern water levels should be in good shape.  So, if a villa has a cistern, and it is at least partially full, then water will come out of the plumbing.

There are several large municipal storage tanks on the island, which are part of the City Water supply system.  I don’t know how those are used when the desalinization plant is offline, but they could supply water for a short period of time.

At a villa without a cistern, if the municipal storage tanks are drained down, nothing will come out of the plumbing.

----------


## dhring

One consequence of the swells today:  no Moules at Santa Fe.   The supply boat from St Maarten couldn't get into port.

----------


## cassidain

Thanks, Kevin !

----------

